# Jim Nash, you must have heard about the General?



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

You must have heard about the passing of General Vang Pao?
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40957658/ns/us_news/

I think this is a good read about him. written by the NY times.
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/11/magazine/11pao-t.html?pagewanted=1&_r=2





Denied burial at the Arlington National Cemetary. 
http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/02/04/arlington.vietnam/index.html?eref=mrss_igoogle_cnn

I don't know... what are you're guys thoughts?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Are there ANY foreign military leaders in Arlington?
I agree that the Hmong were highly respected warriors. Just not sure if it's been done before. 
If so, absolutely but I think the Nam and other combat vets would be better to answer that.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

After reading more I see that you would have to have served in the US Military to be buried in Arlington.
I believe that rule should be honored!
Should he be honored as a hero and buried in a place of honor? 
I believe yes!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Not in Arlington. 

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm with david--NOT in arlington.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't say that ive served in the military but I think this guys post on a Yahoo forum makes sense to me.

1 users liked this comment Please sign in to rate this comment up. Please sign in to rate this comment down. 0 users disliked this comment
*American Noodle* 22 minutes ago Report Abuse 
then as we flip the page......... and read the news about how people with 2 - 3 citizenship are advising the US government to

-move jobs to China
-start wars
-bail out foreign banks with $1 trillion US tax $
-change laws
-immigration laws

we are all blind............. but only get all work-up because a man who fought bravely for the US was asked to be bury at a cementary

you people need to serve to know..... about honor and friendship​


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I did serve. I served where he is from. Not in Arlington. He was there because it's where he lived. That isn't the reason I was there.

DFrost


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I've heard . It's big news here and I'm sorry for the Hmong communities loss . As you know I know many Hmong people and am proud to have many as friends . I know how it has effected them . I once was on a security detail protecting him several years ago and saw first hand how highly the Hmong people think of him . He and other Hmong fighting alongside him did alot for his people then and now . 

As for being burried at Arlington , I have not served in the military and have not earned the right to comment on that .


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Meng, that NY Times article was very interesting. I learned a lot.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> I've heard . It's big news here and I'm sorry for the Hmong communities loss . As you know I know many Hmong people and am proud to have many as friends . I know how it has effected them . I once was on a security detail protecting him several years ago and saw first hand how highly the Hmong people think of him . He and other Hmong fighting alongside him did alot for his people then and now .
> 
> As for being burried at Arlington , I have not served in the military and have not earned the right to comment on that .


I totally respect that. I'm divided on the topic. My personal opinion is that... partyly because of different religious/value systems I don't really think it matters where he is buried, as far as the Hmong people are concerned. You got to remember that the main religion for these groups of people are Shamanism, traditionally. As long as he gets the proper burial it will be OK.

Now as far as what his family prefer, well... thats prob another story.

On the other hand, there are Vietnam vets who have directly worked with GVP and the Hmong people, who are supportive of seeing him lay to rest in Arlington. 
http://www.sacbee.com/2011/02/02/3370233/us-vets-aided-by-hmong-in-vietnam.html


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hey Meng, that NY Times article was very interesting. I learned a lot.


 
Yeah, that was a well written article. A person who is very close to me, his older brother was one of the guys arrested in that whole fiasco... such BS charges!

If you like to read, go look up a book called, Tragic Mountain, witten by Dr. Jane Hamilton-Merritt.
Its a great history book!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

The good that comes out of this is it will draw attention to what the Hmong have done for us during that war and the price they paid in doing so . 

I remember going to high school with "kids" my age or not much older who were injured and some who were soldiers . I remember 1 who had lost an eye . He was teased alot for wearing sunglasses all the time . Being sheltered young kids noone knew why . He only put up with it for a little while and shut everyone up for good . He was tough .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It is really tempting to join into this conversation but it is a political thread. I live just outside of Fresno which, last I heard has the 2nd largest Hmong populations in the US. Besides, I thought the General was fighting for his country, as we were. He was not fighting for us.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It is really tempting to join into this conversation but it is a political thread. I live just outside of Fresno which, last I heard has the 2nd largest Hmong populations in the US. Besides, I thought the General was fighting for his country, as we were. He was not fighting for us.


Don , what country were the Hmong fighting for ?


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

This is kind of an interesting update.

"Just got an inside scoop that there's still a small chance for an Arlington burial. Word is that Senator John McCain, who flew jets during the Vietnam War, was finally made aware of the request and denial over the weekend by a fellow American pilot who was a friend of GVP, and will look to speak with VP Joe Biden today about a reversal. Should know something by no later than 2 PM today."


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

John McCain was more than just a pilot. He was also a POW for several years after being shot down.

DFrost


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Now as far as what his family prefer, well... thats prob another story.

I don’t even see why there was a question; I think it was rude to ask for an exception. Arlington is for US military only and that should be respected by all. We had many men and women help us in our/ there battles. Not being buried in Arlington doesn’t make what any of them did any less important or respectful.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Now as far as what his family prefer, well... thats prob another story.
> 
> I don’t even see why there was a question; I think it was rude to ask for an exception. Arlington is for US military only and that should be respected by all. We had many men and women help us in our/ there battles. Not being buried in Arlington doesn’t make what any of them did any less important or respectful.


 
How about these people?

http://www.arlingtoncemetery.net/foreignn.htm


----------



## joshua thor (Jun 18, 2010)

I say yes.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Well if that’s the case then you got me as far as the US Military thing goes. Must be a reason why he was rejected. What do you think the reason is?


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Well if that’s the case then you got me as far as the US Military thing goes. Must be a reason why he was rejected. What do you think the reason is?


Politics. 

I think the main reason why many Hmong Americans would like to see GVP buried at Arlington is that by doing so the U.S. government is acknowledging the sacrifices that the Hmong people made for America. Which... i think is a valid point. It wasn't even until recently that the US acknowledged the Hmong people for their services rescuing downed US pilots among other things.

But on the other hand, Arlington is far away from any major Hmong populated city. I think it might be best to see him laid to rest in the California Valley or MN/Wisconsin area where he is more accesable.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Way out of my league. Whatever the people did and wherever the man goes to rest ultimately doesn’t matter. I think many of the most important, bravest people who did the most likely didn’t get noticed and didn’t want it. 
Then you got your guys like this one http://www.swiftvets.com/staticpages/index.php?page=Purple1


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Meng said.


> I think the main reason why many Hmong Americans would like to see GVP buried at Arlington is that by doing so the U.S. government is acknowledging the sacrifices that the Hmong people made for America. Which... i think is a valid point. It wasn't even until recently that the US acknowledged the Hmong people for their services rescuing downed US pilots among other things.


Everything was done for the US? I doubt that and I am not belittling what the Hmong did, just trying to put it in perspective. I am sure other Hmongs did the rescuing so maybe they should all be eligable for Arlington. What do you think?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Not to belittle what they have done either, but I would think it would be more appropriate to bury him within his own community, perhaps with a nice memorial.
I know in the event something happened to my husband (God forbid and knock on wood) he would want to be buried close to his family, regardless if he was eligible to be buried at Arlington.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Meng said.
> 
> 
> Everything was done for the US? I doubt that and I am not belittling what the Hmong did, just trying to put it in perspective. I am sure other Hmongs did the rescuing so maybe they should all be eligable for Arlington. What do you think?


 
Why do you think GVP decided that it might be a worthy cause to recruit his people from the hill side to fight communism? 

Based on the stories my grandfather told me, it had something to do with that thing called freedom. So... yeah... they fought communism along side US soldiers, with U.S. weapons and supply. They flew T28's and dropped bombs. They died by the tens of thousands to save US casualties, and thats not even counting the many woman and children that where slaughtered after the US pulled out. As a matter of fact, there are still Hmong people hiding in the jungles and still being hunted down like animals, to this very day! 

You don't believe me? Look here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJHerGolvR0


Thats what I consider, "putting it into perspective."


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

We worked alongside each other and both the U.S. and Hmong people had their reasons for working together . 

We have had some new arrivals the past few years who spent many years in refugee camps . One of our highschool Resource Officers has heard some horrible things some of his HS students and their families had gone through .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I know what you are referring to Meng. It was a secret war, and like many things secret, the sacrifices are never brought to light, and if they are, they are ignored in hopes they go away again.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I know what you are referring to Meng. It was a secret war, and like many things secret, the sacrifices are never brought to light, and if they are, they are ignored in hopes they go away again.


=D>

Yes, thats exactly right, Jeff. 

Imagine what that would do for the people. It would forever change the Hmong history... and we would never again have to deal with anyone refering to our people as "rebels," and "terrorists," but instead, people who fought bravely and honorably along side US soldiers.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Depends on who you are talking to. I have never heard or read of them as terrorists or rebels. I have always heard that they did their jobs, and worked with US soldiers honorably.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Depends on who you are talking to. I have never heard or read of them as terrorists or rebels. I have always heard that they did their jobs, and worked with US soldiers honorably.


 
The communist governments call those still left in the jungles "rebels," and after GVP was arrested in 07 on bogus charges fabricated by the CIA, the media refered to Hmong people as "terrorists." 

Seriously,that is soo messed up!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

So what is the point to this dicussion? They said no. My guess is they had their reasons.


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> So what is the point to this dicussion? They said no. My guess is they had their reasons.


I think it's about shedding light about what the Hmong people did for the U.S. secretly in Vietnam and how our government seems to take a dump on people when it's an inconvenience for them down the road. At least that is how I perceived all of this. I could be right or wrong. Just my perception..........


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, I was around through all of this and what they did was well recognized regardless of what is written now. We pulled out and left them hanging and gave them a free pass to the US to bail them out. They were all given something like $7,000 apiece for starters and were heavily instucted on how to use the system. This is everyone, not just the ones that fought. Now 40+ years later decendants that had nothing to do with anything are sniveling because one General got turned down for Arlington. Doesn't matter hoiw many benefited in the long run. Read what Meng has posted. The US still did them dirty yadda, yadda. No body is denying they fought along side US troops, but, one heck of a lot been done for a lot of Hmongs, now I get to sit here, on a dog board no less, and hear about how chicken shit we are. That is bullshit. By the way, I volunteered for the the draft to go to VietNam, maybe I should be in Arlington.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Well, I was around through all of this and what they did was well recognized regardless of what is written now. We pulled out and left them hanging and gave them a free pass to the US to bail them out. They were all given something like $7,000 apiece for starters and were heavily instucted on how to use the system. This is everyone, not just the ones that fought. Now 40+ years later decendants that had nothing to do with anything are sniveling because one General got turned down for Arlington. Doesn't matter hoiw many benefited in the long run. Read what Meng has posted. The US still did them dirty yadda, yadda. No body is denying they fought along side US troops, but, one heck of a lot been done for a lot of Hmongs, now I get to sit here, on a dog board no less, and hear about how chicken shit we are. That is bullshit. By the way, I volunteered for the the draft to go to VietNam, maybe I should be in Arlington.


Now it's convenient for you to claim it's a dog board when you post plenty of non dog related stuff . Funny how that works for you along with reading into things the way your stubborn isolated self wants to see things . What a douchebag .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

No Jim, mine get taken down long before 4 pages. Our views of douchebags obviously are different. To me, a douchebag is a guy that sits on a public dog forum crying about his wife leaving him.. Obviuosly something you should do in private. That being said, maybe you should stay on topic.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

And no, unlike Jim, I don't care to read about how we screwed everyone as I watch 10's of thousand Hmong drive new cars, get eduacations and good jobs, use their new computers to talk about how unfairly their predecessors have been treated. Meng does not live in a hooch and scour the jungle to eat living on lizards,pigs, goats and rice. Meng sits on his computer, that he would have never had, and talks about how unfair the US has been. 

Life is not always fair and I don't care particularily where the General is buried. For my money Ted Kennedy has no business in Arlington and the General can take his place.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

meng xiong said:


> =d>
> 
> yes, thats exactly right, jeff.
> 
> Imagine what that would do for the people. It would forever change the hmong history... And we would never again have to deal with anyone refering to our people as "rebels," and "terrorists," but instead, people who fought bravely and honorably *along side us soldiers.*


 
but are not us soldiers....and we as well as other countries always be referred to as xxxxx by others at some point, it doesn't just go away....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> No Jim, mine get taken down long before 4 pages. Our views of douchebags obviously are different. To me, a douchebag is a guy that sits on a public dog forum crying about his wife leaving him.. Obviuosly something you should do in private. That being said, maybe you should stay on topic.


Don forgive me I was wrong .I should have called you a Douchebag and a hypocrite . LOL .I seem to remember stories you tell crying about your ex WIVES and them taking everything you own . Once again this demonstrates how you cry about someone elses behavior when you do the same thing . You don't agree with Meng so you cry fowl it's politiacal then post a political thread of your own right after . Now you cry yours get closed WAWA . This was about an important symbol of the Hmong community dying and how we worked side by side with them . Many of the Hmong view the General being recognized as him representing the many sacrifices many of them made while working with the U.S. .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

LOL, you never hear me crying about those ex wives either Jim. Watching a grown man cry about such things really puts me off. Seems when you can't think of anything intelligent to say, you stoop to calling names....which is also against the rules. You never were smart enough to just keep quiet. Probably why your wife walked out on you.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Next on Days of Our Lives...

Holy shit you two, you're better than having cable TV. Too bad I only agree with one of you about this and think the whole "ex wife" comment was a total low blow Don.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> LOL, you never hear me crying about those ex wives either Jim. Watching a grown man cry about such things really puts me off. Seems when you can't think of anything intelligent to say, you stoop to calling names....which is also against the rules. You never were smart enough to just keep quiet. Probably why your wife walked out on you.


Yeah I've never heard you cry about you ex wives taking everything you own . So how do I know about that ? You're a grown man who hides up in the woods casting judgement down on others when he's too scared to even participated with people for real , in person . Instead you do it behind a computer screen . Your a lonely old man who would rather watch dogs screw then be with people . You need the isolation and distance a computer screen gives you to spew your crap in order to feel good about yourself .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

LMAO...What did I just tell you about being to dumb to know when to give it a rest? Get back on topic Jim.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Earlier in this thread Don you stated you live near one of the largest population of Hmong in the country . But let's put this in perspective . You haven't even been to a movie theater in 30 years you hide up in a mountain . So all that really means is you live near them but don't know much about them . 

You were also around when all of this happened . So were alot of people . I was around when they arrived and sat side by side with them in my classrooms on sport teams and do now at work , in businesses , movies theaters , church and am proud to consider them my friends . You sit and hide up in the woods .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> LMAO...What did I just tell you about being to dumb to know when to give it a rest? Get back on topic Jim.


Dumb ? From the guy who stated the Hmong were fighting for their country . Who doesn't know when to shut up ? ROTFLMAO .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Earlier in this thread Don you stated you live near one of the largest population of Hmong in the country . But let's put this in perspective . You haven't even been to a movie theater in 30 years you hide up in a mountain . So all that really means is you live near them but don't know much about them .
> 
> You were also around when all of this happened . So were alot of people . I was around when they arrived and sat side by side with them in my classrooms on sport teams and do now at work , in businesses , movies theaters , church and am proud to consider them my friends . You sit and hide up in the woods .


Not going to a theater translates to "I never go to town" give me a break JIm, Sorry, but I was a bit before you time, I hired them and taught them how to weld when you were still in diapers sonny. I knew the onse that actually were the first arrivals and knew exactly what happenedt I was out of school in the mid sixties sonny. No i wasn't a snot nosed kid going to school listening to the next generation. I knew the first arrivals so yes, I probably know something about the subject. Used to talk about Viet Nam during lunch break. Your going to have to do better than that.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Not going to a theater translates to "I never go to town" give me a break JIm, Sorry, but I was a bit before you time, I hired them and taught them how to weld when you were still in diapers sonny. I knew the onse that actually were the first arrivals and knew exactly what happenedt I was out of school in the mid sixties sonny. No i wasn't a snot nosed kid going to school listening to the next generation. I knew the first arrivals so yes, I probably know something about the subject. Used to talk about Viet Nam during lunch break. Your going to have to do better than that.


How old am I grandpa ? You obviously didn't read my posts . Not the next generation . Most are not the next generation I know , work along side of or went to school with . 

Once again you did alot of things before my time . Doesn't mean much grandpa when so many of those things were stupid . LOL . You know what I'm talking about .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I'm going to join in because I have cabin fever too .

You don't like evolution Don, that's it in a nutshell. You probably would have been successful in Roman times. I don't know too much about the Hmong people you speak of, I do know a little of a similar kind of thing regarding the Nepalese Ghurkas the British tried to disown though.....that got sorted last year though when some prominent folks lead a campaign here and got them their very deserved recognition.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Not going to a theater translates to "I never go to town" give me a break JIm, Sorry, but I was a bit before you time, I hired them and taught them how to weld when you were still in diapers sonny. I knew the onse that actually were the first arrivals and knew exactly what happenedt I was out of school in the mid sixties sonny. No i wasn't a snot nosed kid going to school listening to the next generation. I knew the first arrivals so yes, I probably know something about the subject. Used to talk about Viet Nam during lunch break. Your going to have to do better than that.


Don , of those people you sat down with during lunch break , did they happen to tell you which country they were fighting for ? LMAO .


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

I am half the age of Don and Jim. Is this really what mountain men do??? I am not going canoeing anytime soon!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlUcUfHkdYk


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> And no, unlike Jim, I don't care to read about how we screwed everyone as I watch 10's of thousand Hmong drive new cars, get eduacations and good jobs, use their new computers to talk about how unfairly their predecessors have been treated. Meng does not live in a hooch and scour the jungle to eat living on lizards,pigs, goats and rice. Meng sits on his computer, that he would have never had, and talks about how unfair the US has been.
> 
> 
> Life is not always fair and I don't care particularily where the General is buried. For my money Ted Kennedy has no business in Arlington and the General can take his place.


First of all, why are you mad if people are working hard, driving new cars, getting an education, and in general being a productive citizen? You must be really hate your life or something.

I'm very greatful to have been born in the US, and I also work hard every single day so that my mom/pops know that they didn't make the sacrifices they did for nothing. 

I think you misunderstood me, I don't complain about anything being unfair. It was instilled in me from a young age that since Ive got black hair, I got to work twice as hard. And I do! I love it, actually and it pays off. But... what i'm talking about is ACKNOWLEDGEMENT and RESPECT. Thats it.

Thanks to everyone who discussed, but i'm so over this thread.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Shawn Reed said:


> I am half the age of Don and Jim. Is this really what mountain men do??? I am not going canoeing anytime soon!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlUcUfHkdYk


Or worse 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj4LnfkdJDM...lz=1B3GGLL_en___US377&ie=UTF-8&has_verified=1


----------

